# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  اعضاء جدد

## Ammar Qasaimeh

*اهلا وسهلا بالاعضاء الجدد التاليه اسماؤهم:

KeeseeloG  
eng_2008  
أمير الظلام  ......................... انا عارفك يا امير الظلام 
Abdallah Qasaimeh...  
m7mad Al3zzam   

ارجو من الاعضاء اعلاه التسجيل بالنقابه الطلابيه في منتدى الطلبه وذلك لزيادة التعارف بين الاعضاء..

سلام*

----------


## العالي عالي

يا هلا ومليون غلا باحلى الاعضاء الجدد نورتو المنتدي يا غاليين

----------


## ayman

اهلا وسهلا بين اخوانكم ونتمنى لكم اقامة سعيدة معنا  

يلا عمار خذ الشنت للغرف بسرعة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اهلا وسهلا بين اخوانكم ونتمنى لكم اقامة سعيدة معنا  
> 
> يلا عمار خذ الشنت للغرف بسرعة


 :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):  
مش هاي شغلة نادر؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لكم جميعا على الترحيب

----------


## N_tarawneh

شرفتوا أخواني الأعزاء ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

تسلم اخي نادر

هاد من زوقك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

100 بالكل 
و تحيه خاصه للقسايه 
والله القسايمه احتلوا المنتدى  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

الله حيهم

 :SnipeR (18):  

 :SnipeR (91):   :SnipeR (91):  


نور المنتدى

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لكم....

----------

